# Not shown logged in.



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been having a strange occurance over the last two or three days (must be the beans!).
When I log in, the flash screen appears stating 'Thank you' etc etc, but when the 'Home' page appears, I'm not logged in !
This means that all times shown against last posts are US time, and areas like the list of logged-in members, at the bottom of the page are not show, and neither is the block giving info on PMs.
However, once I go to a forum page, for example 'Basic', or a particular post, the times then change to local (UK) time, and the log-in box is correct, with everything else showing as it should be.
But, to_ log-out_, I have to be in a forum page, as the 'Home' page doesn't display the log-out box!
Any ideas what's causing this?
I log-in as usual, click the 'Remeber Me' button, and haven't changed anything in any settings.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2010)

Interesting. Not sure what might be causing something like that.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2010)

Try clearing you cache and cookies. It sounds like something went wonky in the browser.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2010)

Terry, maybe you "left the room" once too often!

Hope you get it fixed mate.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2010)

Strange Terry, you have problems with your browsers all the time. I guess this is with Chrome? Sure you haven't got any virus or other mallware?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree with Eric. Sounds something with your cookies.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Happened to me over the weekend. Deleted all my credentials. Let me log back in, but then didn't remember me. This cycle went on for about 6 login attempts. All successful... but only remembering me after the 6th login. Happened on different computers too. This has happened to me before.

Something hiccupped on the forum end, I suspect.


----------



## imalko (Oct 5, 2010)

Since I'm confident that no one but me handles my PC, I never (or very rarely) log out from the forum.
Hope you'll get this problem sort out somehow Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. And thanks Matt, that's what's been happening to me to. I'd already cleared the cache etc, and don't have any other problems anywhere else on the 'net, of any kind. I'm also still getting the very annoying 'jumping' page now and then, when trying to write or reply to a post.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Tried giving your 'pooter a thorough clean-up?
It usually works like a charm here.
Use Piriform - Download CCleaner, Defraggler, Recuva, Speccy - Millions of users worldwide! - CCleaner, but make sure to check the CCleaner settings _before _you run a cleanup! 
I usually use CCleaner to clear out any excess files and remains of old programs, whenever I've been online.
I started out by using the Registry cleaner, but again: Make sure you check the settings _before _you run that part of the program om your computer! 
You can use the ordinary cleaner function every day before shutting down the computer, and the Registry cleaner now and then.
I also use their other program, Defraggler - it's great for defragging your computer.
They've also got some other small nifty free programs, and when they _say _free, they _mean _free.
No trial period or anything, those _are_ free progs. Me likes. 
Give it a shot, it might just do the trick for your 'pooter.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2010)

Seems like it is mostly likely to be cache/cookies related. Clear them both and then run CCleaner (linked above). Then see how it all runs.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2010)

Just started having this issue yesterday myself.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Maria and Hugh, but that's the first thing I did when it started happening, about Saturday night.
It's intermittent, and seems to correct itself after around six or more visits to different pages; it also happens at the same time as slow page loading, which also seems to clear after a while.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 7, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Maria and Hugh, but that's the first thing I did when it started happening, about Saturday night.
> It's intermittent, and seems to correct itself after around six or more visits to different pages; it also happens at the same time as slow page loading, which also seems to clear after a while.



Terry, you definately have to move away from Windows, the way you always seem to get into trouble


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm beginning to think you're right my friend! But, the problems only occur here on the forum - nowhere else !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2010)

Guys, I'm still using Win98SE and IE6 with a service pack.No problems mostly. So it is very odd that all of you who using XP OS have a such troubles.I think that the major problem is with the updating of the WinXP and others of NT series. All of them are installed automaticly and an user doesn't know what they can do or if these are really needed.What is more, most of computers work having running drivers that come with XP system.It is not a good solution because these drivers aren't updated as often as Windows XP and other system programs. In other words you have a car with Ferrari body and Mini Cupe engine. ALso XP OS needs to be clean regularlly. I suggest the TuneUp program for OS meintenance.The last version is TuneUp Utilities 2010. It appears that directly after XP installation there are errors that have to be corrected.About cleaning of OS registry I don't mention at all.


----------

